# Spider in the dojo



## Limey Scrapman (Sep 6, 2003)

We've had a couple of spiders in the dojo, they seem to be naturals at MA. I wonder if they hang out in their webs watching and practice their forms when we aren't around.

One big black spider resisted capture from our instructor by skillful use of a blocking set and with all those legs I expect they'd have a pretty mean 5 swords. 

Anyone else have any similar animal / martial arts stories to relate?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 6, 2003)

I absolutely hate spiders.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 6, 2003)

Ever watched how a praying mantis fights?  Really cool!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 6, 2003)

To tell the truth I have only seen one praying mantis at a time. They are very rare over here.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *To tell the truth I have only seen one praying mantis at a time. They are very rare over here. *



Not that rare. I used to see well over a dozen every summer in Athens. I've had them visit me in my car, in my apartment, even in my room. They are great to watch and play with. They can be very hard to see sometimes. I usually put them in an open jar and put in a meal worm or maggot and then let them eat and leave when they are ready.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Limey Scrapman _
> *Anyone else have any similar animal / martial arts stories to relate?
> 
> *



There's a reason why there are so many martial arts based on the movements of animals. Centuries of evolution tend to produce very efficiant methods of attack and defence. 

Did you know a skunk only has one natural predator.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *There's a reason why there are so many martial arts based on the movements of animals.
> 
> Did you know a skunk only has one natural predator. *



I know exactly what martial arts move we can use to mimic the skunk!

:fart: 

- Ceicei


----------



## don bohrer (Sep 6, 2003)

Jason, 

Rare? Maybe in your neck of the woods. I used to catch Mantis all the time when I was growing up in Dayton. I must of had half a dozen at one time hiding in this big bush out front.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 6, 2003)

I remember seeing online some time ago of a video clip showing a praying mantis fighting.  I can't seem to find it....

If I find it again, I'll post it.

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *
> Did you know a skunk only has one natural predator. *



So who is the predator?  You?

- Ceicei


----------



## Aikikitty (Sep 7, 2003)

I have a real spider and cockroach phobia!  

  Just last week, before class, I noticed a live cockroach in the hallway and since we were keeping the door open for that class, I thought, I REALLY hope it doesn't come in the dojo!!! :uhoh:  It turned out I ended up being on the far end right next to the door during bokken practice and I saw the roach walk in the dojo!!!  :erg: The head sensei was on the other end of the dojo still counting for the bokken cuts but I was so disturbed by the roach that I getting messed up.  The roach started to come straight towards the mat where I was and I panicked and tried to kill it with a bokken cut but I missed!  Finally, it was time to put our bokkens away and I showed my mom and one of the other guys who was nearest, the roach.  My mom grabbed someone's shoe (doesn't know who's it was) and tried to smash it but it escaped in a crack in the mat! :erg: One of my other sensei's lifted up the mat and picked up the roach with his _bare hands_  and put it outside (I wasn't sure if it was alive or dead by that time).  Everyone else was pairing up to practice kokyu techniques but I ended up being partnered with that other sensei (who also happens to be my favorite sensei).  I didn't want him to grab my arm after just holding the roach with his bare hands so I grabbed him instead.  (The head sensei came over and was laughing at me by still being creeped out after the roach was gone.)  When it was my turn, my sensei rolled down my Gi sleeve so he wouldn't have direct contact with his "roach" hands but then he faked me out by at the last minute, pushing my sleeve up again and planting both hands on my arm! :erg:  (That's typical of him, really.) :shrug:  I'll tell you that I >gasped< and had cold shivers run down my spine at that and both sensei's burst out laughing at me. :rofl:  It was really pretty funny but creepy too! 

   Well, that was a long story!  Sorry, I get into too much details sometimes.

   Robyn :asian:


----------



## Ender (Sep 7, 2003)

our cat can't spar for crap...but he does have a good cat stance...hehehe


----------



## Limey Scrapman (Sep 7, 2003)

I can imagine someone flailing after a roach with a bokken :rofl:


----------



## OULobo (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *So who is the predator?  You?
> 
> - Ceicei *



No, I have a pet stinky so I'm on the skunk's side. The old natural predator of the skunk is the owl. They have no sense of smell and are nocturnal hunters like the skunk.

There is a lawn and garden store he in town that sells praying mantis eggs to put in your garden. I always thought about buying some.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *No, I have a pet stinky so I'm on the skunk's side. The old natural predator of the skunk is the owl. They have no sense of smell and are nocturnal hunters like the skunk.
> *


Skunks aren't exactly small, so an owl may have to be fairly large sized to fight with one.  What owl species?


> *
> There is a lawn and garden store he in town that sells praying mantis eggs to put in your garden. I always thought about buying some. *



It would be a good idea since they are great in ridding your garden of harmful bugs.

- Ceicei


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *Not that rare. I used to see well over a dozen every summer in Athens. I've had them visit me in my car, in my apartment, even in my room. They are great to watch and play with. They can be very hard to see sometimes. I usually put them in an open jar and put in a meal worm or maggot and then let them eat and leave when they are ready. *



Man that's weird. I can't say is that I've seen less than 10 in my life. That's really weird.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Skunks aren't exactly small, so an owl may have to be fairly large sized to fight with one.  What owl species?
> 
> 
> ...



Great Horned are the most prolific polecat hunters in the US. Barn owls are noted to give it a try. Screeches are a little small for the job.


----------



## Limey Scrapman (Sep 8, 2003)

> OULobo -
> There's a reason why there are so many martial arts based on the movements of animals. Centuries of evolution tend to produce very efficiant methods of attack and defence.





I remember watching a TV pilot about a westen guy adopted into a family of Ninja. It was pretty lame and I've no idea what it was called, anyway the old man gave his son a cat to study to how it learned to walk


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 8, 2003)

when we leave the studio door open we get all sorts of creatures from the night wandering in.. err insect-wise that is *G* 
we chase the bugs down with kicks, strikes.. rather amusing to see   

We had one Chemistry student who absolutely refused to kill any bug.. he would rescue it from certain death and escort it outside.. be it a spider, moth or some unrecognizable creepy crawly .. it was safe.. but he's graduated and moved away.. so now.. Fair Game~!!!


Bout cats.. you should see my tabby. .she does a Samurai Roll perfectly


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Bout cats.. you should see my tabby. .she does a Samurai Roll perfectly  *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 
I think they were born that way.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> I think they were born that way. *



heheee... yeah I think you're right.. lucky beasts


----------



## Seig (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Limey Scrapman _
> *I remember watching a TV pilot about a westen guy adopted into a family of Ninja. It was pretty lame and I've no idea what it was called, anyway the old man gave his son a cat to study to how it learned to walk *


I remeber that movie, it starred Michael Beck.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 9, 2003)

There's a new one coming about a western samurai starring Tom Cruise.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 9, 2003)

> There's a new one coming about a western samurai starring Tom Cruise


Say it ain't so!


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 9, 2003)

Yep... "The Last Samurai" with Tom Cruise... it actually doesnt look THAT bad.

But back on topic, I once attacked a mouse with Shuriken... see my post about getting bitten in the Horror Stories...


----------

